# VOID



## Ozoi (Apr 12, 2020)

One person at an time, and please be quick.
tips in the form of nook tickets are appreciated, but not necessary

*Rules - Do not talk to my villagers*
*- If you take longer than 5 minutes to respond you will be skipped
          -Since there’s a line do not request me to “wait on you”*


----------



## MrPolarBear (Apr 12, 2020)

I would like to stop by with a NMT.


----------



## allainah (Apr 12, 2020)

could i come? c:


----------



## shirocha (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi! Could I please stop by?


----------



## Chibin (Apr 12, 2020)

can I stop by?


----------



## tajikey (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd love to come, too!


----------



## drchoo (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## Sir.Sims (Apr 12, 2020)

Heyo, I would love to drop by as quickly as I can!

(Got a ticket for ya)


----------



## th8827 (Apr 12, 2020)

I would appreciate an invite.


----------



## Azza (Apr 12, 2020)

Hey, I'd like to stop by if you're still open, thanks!


----------



## Witch (Apr 12, 2020)

Still?


----------



## LuvDolphin (Apr 12, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## secretlyenvious (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd love to come!


----------



## Ameer (Apr 12, 2020)

If this is still happening I'd like to stop by!


----------



## Legoshii (Apr 12, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## infamant (Apr 12, 2020)

Still open?


----------



## Louis (Apr 12, 2020)

Just curious, but how long do they usually craft where you can fish for the DIY recipe?


----------

